

How Apple Bends Reality and Why the Media Is Playing Along - czottmann
https://medium.com/@krautreporter/the-apple-media-distortion-field-644e9e7b8666

======
coke
Richard Gutjahr: "And as you would expect in the Church of the Apple there are
Commandments here that journalists have to obey. One of them is: 'Thou shalt
have no other gods before me'."

